# St. Joe Outing July 19



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I really only usually do a 3 person total crew, mainly because of all the tackle, and coolers.The bow of my boat is covered, and not able to open, its just for storage.It would be pretty crowded for a long days fishin. I'm very sorry 1 fish, I would love to get ya aboard some day though! 
What channel on the radio do you guys want to use?

John, I'll email ya where to meet up near Mattawan, you can follow me from there.

Anyone else who can't make it to the fishing , but live close enuff to meet for refreshments after, I guess Barneys is the spot, probably early afternoon(2-3).It would be a good time for some of the local(sw Mich) members to swing by and meet a few of us too!

Our club is also having a powder puff tourney on sat, so we should have a few other boats in our "arsenal of info" out there to help us! 

I will check back later...work calls


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

SalmonSlayer 
I will bring the rigger rods and a couple rods for perch. Freepop I will give you a call tonight.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Actually....

Just seen the thread... have been planning to come all along. Dave (1fish2fish)... Mike (my buddy) is not going ... so there is an open spot for you with Mr. Fishski and myself.  I too am planning on launching from the DNR launch... and will be there probably a bit before 5am. I am going to meet Tim at the truck stop in South Haven at 4:30am... and we will ride down together from there.

Ben.... ?????... crawfish thingies? lol Actually they are really small crawfish that they sell at BJ's... and they can be awesome perch bait in the summer. If we can find the perch... you will see 

Gotta run for now... will check back later to see what the latest is on this outing!!


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Don,,,I didn't know about this outing. I have been real busy fishing the past few weeks and haven't been on the puter much lately. The fishing out of St. Joseph has been nothing but excellent lately. They're lot's of fish out there. The problem is catching them. Tons of bait and the fish we do get to bite, most are full. The catching has been tough for about 3 weeks. I had a day last week in the afternoon that we had 20 bites. The next morning, started the same , fished the same,,,,same heading,,,,everything was the same,,,,,had 5 bites and 5 fish boated,,,,go figure. 

Yesterday,,,we made it off the dock at 11:00 started in 4 footers in 65',,,,hit our first fish at 200' and caught the rest of our 6 fish boated in over 200' of water. Today,,,started at 130' trolled to 210' turn it back towards shore and hit our first fish at 115' again,,,,, go figure. The thermal is at 60' but doesn't get in the 50's till 75' down. Inside of 85' it's the same from top to bottom. My best rod has been my center rigger at 85' or 90' down,,,in 50 degree or colder. Tin can [ Gray Ghost ] 00 dodger and a green sea weed or similar color fly has been best the past couple days for me. 

One good note,,,,is most every trip we are getting or hooking a whopper Steelhead in the trophy class,,,,so that saves the day a little from the slow catching. 

Anybody is welcome to stop by my boat on Fryday evening for a live face to face chat....If I'm not at the boat,,,I'll be at Babes just 200 yards north of the boat. My boat is at the first dock down river from the DNR launch with a sign that say's COLDWATER CHARTERS

I have doubles on Saturday so I doubt I will have time Saturday to shoot the ****, But Friday night I'll be around. 

Click on the attachment for a look at todays 16 pounder


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

OK, which is it, next to excellent or 5-6 bites per trip?

to be able to run 15-20 rods, and end up with a half dozen bites a trip is anything but excellent, especially for the customer!


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Sorry,,,I didn't mean to confuse anyone. The fishing is always excellent,,,,,the catching is the part that sometimes sucks,,,,,and that's what's been difficult,,,catching them or even getting them to bite. The average catch over the past few weeks has been 5 to 8 fish on a full day trip,,,,with some days better and some days worse. I definatley wouldn't have dreams of a 20 bite day,,,reality is more then likely 10 or less bites. We had 4 bites and boated 4 fish today on a full day trip. 

The graph says they're there. The cooperation says they are blind and dumb and not very hungry. 

I did just see where some northerly winds on Friday is suppose to bring the Lake up to 2 to 4 footers. If that sustains all day starting a Midnight Thursday night,,,,,we could be fishing the pier heads Saturday. 

Oh,,,,,I seen a report on Great mich about someone going 11 for 15 in 25' to 35' of water. I guess it's possible there are fish in there in the bath water and I guess it's possible the boat landed 73% of the Steelhead he got to bite. But both statements seem a little goofy to me,,,,I have heard nor seen any fish being caught in the shallow waters other then perch


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Capt. Mike...

Thanks for all the info... we will see what we can do out there Saturday. 

Now... we wouldn't be lucky enough to have things work out to get some cold water in there where we could fish the pierheads on Saturday... would we? 

If we do... bring your hard hats fellas!!... time for some "Combat Fishing"


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey guys looks like I dont have a sitter for Saturday, the little lady is going to be out srapbooking all day with the ladies and I get crazy butt ( my son). 

Ben, thanks for the invite, I didnt see my pms until like yesterday. 

I will see you all later and have fun. If you guys are getting bad weather, we have been limiting on Skams in the feeders in the Joe. SO you may want to think about that if you get bad weather. It is just a thought!!

Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks for the update Mike, we appreciate it. Anyone who may stick around for the evening bite???????

Here is another new report.

Fishing Location: st joseph
wed,july16 fished 6am to 11am 11 for 15 all steelys bigest17# all fish came in 25ft to 35ft of water the big fish our finlly back!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Tim,

who was that report from? They didn't mention water temp, did they? I didn't see any boats fishing for salmon yesterday at noon when I walked out there in 35 fow...or 65 fow for that matter? ALL the charter boats I saw came in from way out deep...as far as I could see...probably in at least 120fow.

I'm going out there again today at noon so we'll see what it's like then. I hope that report is accurate, cuz that'd be awesome to get into some big kings and steelies/skams in the shallower water. That means more fishing time and less time spent running out to the deep waters!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Ben forget about the kings being up in there. The skams can tolerate the warmer waters to the low 70's. We smacked them good in the shallows last year with big jointed rapalas, reef runners, big rattle shads, and rattle traps. Blue and silver was best, and late morning seemed the best time. Orange did not do it, nor did the magnum spoons, even the SF Treat. 8-12 feet down is best, and slow way down. Boards and riggers were good. I have a spot marked on my GPS where we took 7 fish off last year in 18 fow.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Today there were'nt any boats in shallow either...just perchers. I saw 3 charter and "Headhunter" come in from just past where I could see them from shore.

Tim, if you're right...somebody's are missin out on some great action! That does not sound like a bad idea for saturday...start off shallow and if nothing is going, head deeper. How "late morning" are you talking about?


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey guys, I just noticed another post on greatmich about the st. joe post being false....That site has gotten really bad with false reports from people with nothing better to do than mess everyones trips up. I plan on being out there at st. joe sat morning early. Probably around 5:00am. Hopefully, we'll get some fish in the boat. Running 6 lines limites my amount of baits in the water, but we were doing pretty good about 4 weeks ago. Went 8 for 15 a couple times which amazed me! I'm really getting hooked on this big lake fishing. Just wish I would have bought a big lake boat now... One time we got into them heavy was 45 mins before dark in 40 foot of water infront of the piers. One fish after another, and only me and one other boat out there. The other time was early morning, and all the boats took off to deep water, but we noticed a couple fish swirl in 25 foot and marked a ton of bait fish. After boating 3 fish, all I could see was a fleet of boats coming right back in to shallow water. Someone must have been watching and announced it to everyone that they were in shallow. Within 45 mins, there were 25 boats trying to fish the same water, so we called it the day. If the waves are big sat, I'll be in the shallow stuff. Don't feel like swimming back to shore. See you guys saturday.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Funny thing is even last year we were the only ones fishing inside. Lots of boats tried inside early and bailed. We stuck it out and after 9am ALL hell broke loose.

Even this year in Indiana I was the only guy fishing inside 50 fow in the 68 degree water. I went 1 for 2 picking up one on a rigger 12 down orange thinfin in 25 fow in 2 hours trolling.

Guys are picking them up all over fishing for salmon, and I'm sure there are some more around. Imagine what could happen if someone keyed in on skams? 

Just like any fishing though, even though they are around they may not bite. lol

Maybe we should get the perch early when the bite is good. Troy gave us some great info to get us started. From there we can run some spreads for steelhead, and maybe mop 'em up good.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Glad to hear you can make it Kim. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Stein,,,I seen that report also. Here's the way I looked at it. The temp in there is in the mid 70's from top to bottom. The summer runs can take that,,,but they are not very active, then for the guy to go 11 for 15 was the most unbelievable part of the post. Do what you want and believe what you want,,,,I'll have to hear it from someone I know before I waste a good morning in there fishing.

Last year we had cold water down below the surface that was holding these fish. when the warm water went from top to bottom,,,we would get another east or north wind that brought in more cold water and fish. I'd have to see it to believe it,,I guess.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's what NOA has:


SOUTH HALF

.THIS AFTERNOON...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS VEERING TO 
NORTHEAST BY EVENING. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 
1 TO 3 FEET.
.TONIGHT...NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS 
AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE EVENING. WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET BUILDING TO 
3 TO 5 FEET.
.FRIDAY...NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. WAVES SUBSIDING TO 2 
TO 4 FEET.
.FRIDAY NIGHT...NORTH WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. WAVES DECREASING TO 
1 TO 3 FEET.
.SATURDAY...VARIABLE WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST AT 
10 TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. CHANCE OF
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS AFTER MIDNIGHT. WAVES BUILDING TO 2 TO 
4 FEET.
.SUNDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS 
AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.
.MONDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST AT 10 
TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 2 TO 4 
FEET.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

This question is off the subject, but the experts seem to be in this post...so, should I change my line from 20lb to 30lb for the rest of the season or is the 20lb strong enough?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I never said I believed the report, just that the fish are there, and that nobody seems to be targeting them specifically. I have over 10 years experience chasing the summer strains in shallow lake water and usually prefer to make up my own plan and make adjustments than follow bogus reports anyway. There is just as much chance it is not bogus unless you know the source.

Some of my best days I have been all alone inside pulling those kinds of numbers and better when the stars and moon are in alignment.  Nobody believed me until I showed pictures or took them out first hand. 

Besides the only time wasted is time spent not fishing anyway.

I think that will be my new signature...


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Definitely not an expert but I've run 20lb for 3 years and have only broken off twice. Both times I had my Drag tightened down to reel in my dipseys and forgot to loosen it up. Definitely my fault not the line. Switched to flea flicker begininng of last year to deal with the fleas without going to 40lb test and I've been very happy with it. I like the added distance 20lb affords me but I also don't combat fish the piers so I can afford to take my time and let the screamers run.
I figure you sit out there all day waiting to fight a fish so when you get one on you might as well enjoy it as long as you can


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I have 2 missions, an attractor and a trolling sock! Lookin forward to the day, I have some good info. Will be in tyouch in the morni9ng. Man I know my head is gonna hurt. Its ben a really good friday!


----------

